# Selling ocean trident ultra 4.7



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Struggling with asking price..its 2012 model I believe....fast stable great fishing kayak...I have fish finder hooked up, rod holders...all quality stuff. Has a rudder. Let me know if interested. I'll work on pics and coming up with asking price...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

That is a nice yak! Not sure on a price either but someone will get a nice boat. Are you getting out of the yak game or just getting a different rig?


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Swamp...the price is a tough one for me. I'll do some searching and see what is fair tonight. I have a Jackson Tuna and that is what I use more of because I usually take my daughter or wife. So the other sits there too much in the garage...its a dandy yak for single fishing and I love using it, but it hasn't seen enough action.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

That's good and the Big Tuna is a great platform......but with a tandem and a single, all three can go! 

The OK Ultra is a high end boat as you know and the OK's do hold their value well. Someone looking for a boat taylor made for the big lake will jump on it.


----------

